# Custom led torch manufacturer?



## Tyetan (Jan 18, 2020)

I've had this idea for a custom torch (cnc aluminium) which would be in the design of a lightsaber. Nothing to large but just like a distressed old metal lightsaber.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of someone who might be able to do this for me?


----------



## nbp (Jan 19, 2020)

Moved to Custom Builders subforum.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 19, 2020)

Walt Disney World! 

Sorry, just joking, I just watched a video of how you put your own together in that new Star Wars section. 

I think there is a guy here who does this, it has been a while but try searching for it. As I remember they were all custom and looked very well made. 

Good luck, 

RedLED


----------



## 1313 (Jan 19, 2020)

Get a lux-rx fl33


----------



## Keitho (Jan 21, 2020)

Maybe the way to go about it is to start by finding the non-functional lightsaber prop that you want (there's a bunch of 3D printed plastic versions that you can paint yourself on etsy for <$50), and have one of the flashlight guru's on this site bore a hole into the end of it and build a flashlight into it.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 21, 2020)

This is what I think of ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...your-GIZMO-!&p=4255687&viewfull=1#post4255687


----------

